# My First Shot at Finish Carpentry. Tear me up. (I know it’s all wrong)



## Skaggydog (10 mo ago)

I am going to do everything except for the countertop. 
So far almost everything I’ve done someone has said, “You can’t do it that way.” 
Now I ask you guys, what am I going to be sorry about later? Easier to fix it now before I get too far.

P.S. 
No points for telling me ya can’t build on top of vinyl plank flooring. I knew that before I bought it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I always build on top of the finished floor whether it's flooring or ceramic or vinyl tile. Then I caulk the seam to prevent any spilled liquids from going under the kick boards. It's a few more dollars in flooring costs, but if there are ever any changes, you're all set.


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 25, 2021)

Ambitious project! Good luck.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I took a lot on at my house. Tile, hardwoods, sheetrock, etc...

Ask a lot of questions and don't be afraid to ask twice...


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

Looks a little unorthodox but sturdy.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with built in cabinets, IMHO.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Did the house burn down in the meantime? Where's the finished product? Little unorthodox, but since when have I ever subscribed to orthodoxy in the first place myself?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Skaggydog said:


> I am going to do everything except for the countertop.
> So far almost everything I’ve done someone has said, “You can’t do it that way.”
> Now I ask you guys, what am I going to be sorry about later? Easier to fix it now before I get too far.
> 
> ...


I don't see any reason you can't do it that way. For decades cabinets were built right there in the house piece by piece. Laborwise it would just be cheaper to make the cabinets in a shop and bring them in and install them. The only regret you may have in the future is if you decide to take the cabinets out. Shop made cabinets you can remove a few screws or nails and remove a complete cabinet where building them in place they have to be torn out piece by piece.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

allpurpose said:


> Did the house burn down in the meantime? Where's the finished product? Little unorthodox, but since when have I ever subscribed to orthodoxy in the first place myself?


Do you want to show everything you've done?

I know I don't


----------



## Cashed_Jerk (25 d ago)

No points for telling me ya can’t build on top of vinyl plank flooring. I knew that before I bought it.


----------

